# The Good Sides of Life



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought a thread where everyone may post pictures of how they enjoy life if not with clothes would be a nice idea.

Expect to see many pictures of me with musical instruments, here's the first one:


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep that's me as well. To me, nothing better than sitting at the piano. As much as i love clothing and dress for work/travel, etc - i am a musician at heart


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Music is all right for periods of quiet contemplation but this is what I find I really look forward to at the end of the week - and sometimes midweek.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

Today I walked from Sent to Scuol, here's a selfie from that walk (footwear were my Loake Chukkas by the way):


----------

